# Long processing for sub-$200 fare?



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

I went out today hoping to scrounge a few bucks even though my university town is on Spring Break. Ended up picking up a couple of very bored (and apparently very wealthy) international students who missed a bus to Chicago and didn't want to wait for the next one, so they put in a ride request and I happened to be the closest of the 8 Uber schmucks to them at the time so I drove them the 120 miles.

I'd like to know the details, and I can see the total fare on the Uber website's trip summary section, but the app still says it's processing the trip so I can't see the specifics. I've never done a multi-state (Indiana-Illinois) trip or one with tolls (about $7, using the expressways that Uber charted me.) I saw elsewhere on the forum that fares $200 and over can take a few days to "process" but this one was a little under $190 and it's been about 8 hours.

I'm particularly curious because I had just filled my tank for $0.79/gallon using a bucket of fuel points I had saved up, so I'd like to be able to calculate what I netted on this one. Any idea how long it will take? Does the base mileage rate stay the same even from city to city in one trip? Anything surprises I should look out for? Thanks!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I'd say that's a good question to ask, before you get that ping. What ended up happening? I don't think you can cross state lines, at the moment. Then you have the lack of insurance most likely. Since you have the pax, I think I would've changed their destination to their ATM, ended the ride and taken them, cash up front after you both logged off the app. Oh and add 20% tip, exact change. [Don't forget the free water bottles, you'll need some too.]


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The trip pays the rates from the pickup regardless of the rates of the area you drove through. The rate does not change unless you end trip and they reping you. 

Have you done a trip since, often on my app the previous trip will show as processing until I do another. In fact that happens about 75% of the time no matter how much the trip cost. I've had it like that for over 48 hours many times.


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> The trip pays the rates from the pickup regardless of the rates of the area you drove through. The rate does not change unless you end trip and they reping you.
> 
> Have you done a trip since, often on my app the previous trip will show as processing until I do another. In fact that happens about 75% of the time no matter how much the trip cost. I've had it like that for over 48 hours many times.


I did another trip a few hours later thinking the same thing, trying to sort of "force" the trip through the queue. Still shows $0.00 for the trip in the app but ~$190 on the uber.com trip summary, with trip status "Completed"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ActionPeanut said:


> I did another trip a few hours later thinking the same thing, trying to sort of "force" the trip through the queue. Still shows $0.00 for the trip in the app but ~$190 on the uber.com trip summary, with trip status "Completed"


Weird for sure but if it's on your dashboard (uber.com) you're good!

If you hit earnings through app does it reflect in your total payout?

Sometimes banks wait 24-48 hours before they finish the transactions abnormal purchases.


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> If you hit earnings through app does it reflect in your total payout?
> 
> Sometimes banks wait 24-48 hours before they finish the transactions abnormal purchases.


The in-app total payout includes all of my other trips, but not the Chicago trip in question. The uber.com "In Progress" pay statement for period ending March 21st does not include the trip either. Only the "Summary & Trips" tab shows the ride.


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

It has been 66 hours since I dropped off pax in Chicago.

The Uber website still displays $187 fare under "Summary & Trips", yet the website shows no mention of the trip at all under Payment Statements > "In Progress" > "March 21, 2016"

The app shows the trip under "Trip History". Trip details shows the route the Uber app had me drive, "Mar 16, 6:02 PM" "$0.00" "Estimated Payout $0.00" "Duration 2h 38m" "Distance 126 mi" The in-app overall payout does not include the trip, only the total of the other trips I've made this week.

The entire drive went fine, with the exception of me stopping at a gas station to get quarters for tolls on the Uber planned-route, and a stop-and-go slowdown on I-65 for about 15-20 minutes b/c a truck had driven off the road. Pax were pleasant at pickup, through the drive, and at departure.

What is the most appropriate email to contact Uber at for this problem? After almost 3 days it does not look like this is going to resolve itself, and both the app and website show the trip was completed, the rider was charged, and I'm left hanging.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I still don't see it being approved and bet that's the issue. I'd go to the office for that one, your time, mileage and costs are too great to wait around for an email from someone incompetent.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Contact them via email.

As anyone who has had a gigantic (over $100 fare) trip with Uner can attest, it can take them a few days to actually approve and credit you the money for this fare. Don't worry! It isn't anything you did, it is standard practice for Uber to make sure the trip is okay and not fraudulent. 

Good job on the extra long trip! Enjoy that money!


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

ActionPeanut said:


> It has been 66 hours since I dropped off pax in Chicago.
> 
> The Uber website still displays $187 fare under "Summary & Trips", yet the website shows no mention of the trip at all under Payment Statements > "In Progress" > "March 21, 2016"
> 
> ...


 I'm currently in the same situation as you, did a ride for about 2hrs, surge 2.1x and it's been 3 days. I've sent an email and no response. I had posted aboutit here last night and someone mentioned that if needs to be approved first,m. $0.00 on the app but uber dashboard it's shows completed with the rate, hopefully it'll show up soon. I'll give it a week 5


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I still don't see it being approved and bet that's the issue. I'd go to the office for that one, your time, mileage and costs are too great to wait around for an email from someone incompetent.


Lovely, I drive 250 miles, and now I have to drive another 120 round trip to get them to pay up. Well, I was planning on visiting my grandma in Indianapolis anyway.

Any advice on what ammo to bring? Printouts/screenshots? Anything other than the obvious logic that the pax pre-entered their destination, Uber selected me specifically to drive to it, I followed the route Uber gave exactly (minus a gas station stop), and the pax arrived happily?


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

I had the same issue with ride showing 0.00$

Uber told me i had to take a photo of riders id and send it to them but i didnt and got the money 6 weeks later when the money was booked from the credit card 

they do this to avoid scamming (if ride takes more than 90 min and 90 km


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ActionPeanut said:


> Lovely, I drive 250 miles, and now I have to drive another 120 round trip to get them to pay up. Well, I was planning on visiting my grandma in Indianapolis anyway.
> 
> Any advice on what ammo to bring? Printouts/screenshots? Anything other than the obvious logic that the pax pre-entered their destination, Uber selected me specifically to drive to it, I followed the route Uber gave exactly (minus a gas station stop), and the pax arrived happily?


Good Lord, do NOT go and try to collect the fee. Uber will pay you, have patience. I'm sorry it's taking so long but it's near definite it will be on this week's paycheck.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ActionPeanut said:


> Lovely, I drive 250 miles, and now I have to drive another 120 round trip to get them to pay up. Well, I was planning on visiting my grandma in Indianapolis anyway.
> 
> Any advice on what ammo to bring? Printouts/screenshots? Anything other than the obvious logic that the pax pre-entered their destination, Uber selected me specifically to drive to it, I followed the route Uber gave exactly (minus a gas station stop), and the pax arrived happily?


Please do not waste your time driving to an office. People have told you their experiences and that it takes time to get a large trip approved and paid by Uber. Going to the office will do absolutely nothing. Just be patient!


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Good Lord, do NOT go and try to collect the fee.


Easy, no need to "good lord" me, I was just responding to advice in an advice forum, and I certainly didn't say anything about going to collect a fee, I just want the payment to show up in my pay statement. And if 5 star guy is a troll, it's not really my fault the forum allows that behavior.



NuberUber said:


> People have told you their experiences and that it takes time to get a large trip approved and paid by Uber (...) Just be patient!


You can understand it's a little hard for someone like myself with only a couple hundred trips under his belt to gauge what the scope of "patient" is under the circumstances. Some people here are say "24-48 hours" and others say "won't get approved at all". When I go to the grocery store, I'm patient when I have to wait at checkout for 10-15 minutes. When I file my tax return I'm patient and am not worried when it takes a few weeks for my refund to arrive. If I had received unjust damages and joined a class action lawsuit, I would be patient if it took a couple of years for the conclusion.

But I haven't done a 120 mile trip before, am getting mixed messages here (and see the same from similar uberpeople long-trip threads), and I'm simply concerned because it's the end of the week and nothing has changed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I did a 200 150


Stefan Dj. said:


> I had the same issue with ride showing 0.00$
> 
> Uber told me i had to take a photo of riders id and send it to them but i didnt and got the money 6 weeks later when the money was booked from the credit card
> 
> they do this to avoid scamming (if ride takes more than 90 min and 90 km


I did a 160 Mile 3hour 46 minute ride last week... no issues at all. My payment showed minutes after I completed the trip

Plus they tipped me 80 and bought me lunch


----------



## mehh (Mar 8, 2016)

i emailed Uber with a similar situation I have and they told me that yes, it takes a few days to be verified for long trips.
Hopefully it shows up this week on my pay and so does yours


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Stefan Dj. said:


> I had the same issue with ride showing 0.00$
> 
> Uber told me i had to take a photo of riders id and send it to them but i didnt and got the money 6 weeks later when the money was booked from the credit card
> 
> they do this to avoid scamming (if ride takes more than 90 min and 90 km


They told you to photo the id?

I've never heard of such a thing, did the tell you that before the trip started?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I'd say that's a good question to ask, before you get that ping. What ended up happening? I don't think you can cross state lines, at the moment. Then you have the lack of insurance most likely. Since you have the pax, I think I would've changed their destination to their ATM, ended the ride and taken them, cash up front after you both logged off the app. Oh and add 20% tip, exact change. [Don't forget the free water bottles, you'll need some too.]


Dude, the stuff you dream up, I swear. No, you don't lose insurance for crossing a state line and yes, you would have no insurance if you ended ride and took cash.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ActionPeanut said:


> Easy, no need to "good lord" me, I was just responding to advice in an advice forum, and I certainly didn't say anything about going to collect a fee, I just want the payment to show up in my pay statement. And if 5 star guy is a troll, it's not really my fault the forum allows that behavior.
> 
> You can understand it's a little hard for someone like myself with only a couple hundred trips under his belt to gauge what the scope of "patient" is under the circumstances. Some people here are say "24-48 hours" and others say "won't get approved at all". When I go to the grocery store, I'm patient when I have to wait at checkout for 10-15 minutes. When I file my tax return I'm patient and am not worried when it takes a few weeks for my refund to arrive. If I had received unjust damages and joined a class action lawsuit, I would be patient if it took a couple of years for the conclusion.
> 
> But I haven't done a 120 mile trip before, am getting mixed messages here (and see the same from similar uberpeople long-trip threads), and I'm simply concerned because it's the end of the week and nothing has changed.


Then by all means head directly to the office 120 miles away and demand your money. Explain it like you did here, that you have to wait for taxes and groceries and by golly you aren't going to wait anymore!

Please let us know if that expedites things for you!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's just a waiting game, it takes Uber a couple of days to approve large fares.

Taking the photo ID pic is intriguing, seems like a decent way to verify pax identity when they dispute the fare.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Dude, the stuff you dream up, I swear. No, you don't lose insurance for crossing a state line and yes, you would have no insurance if you ended ride and took cash.


I suggested to go to the office and how I would've checked to be sure that trip is allowed, before you get a pax. If you can't drive for them in another state I questioned how you can cross state lines. I didn't say I was correct I said to check. If in fact you're not allowed to cross state lines then you do not have their insurance. So yes, that's what I dreamed up.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

ActionPeanut said:


> I went out today hoping to scrounge a few bucks even though my university town is on Spring Break. Ended up picking up a couple of very bored (and apparently very wealthy) international students who missed a bus to Chicago and didn't want to wait for the next one, so they put in a ride request and I happened to be the closest of the 8 Uber schmucks to them at the time so I drove them the 120 miles.
> 
> I'd like to know the details, and I can see the total fare on the Uber website's trip summary section, but the app still says it's processing the trip so I can't see the specifics. I've never done a multi-state (Indiana-Illinois) trip or one with tolls (about $7, using the expressways that Uber charted me.) I saw elsewhere on the forum that fares $200 and over can take a few days to "process" but this one was a little under $190 and it's been about 8 hours.
> 
> I'm particularly curious because I had just filled my tank for $0.79/gallon using a bucket of fuel points I had saved up, so I'd like to be able to calculate what I netted on this one. Any idea how long it will take? Does the base mileage rate stay the same even from city to city in one trip? Anything surprises I should look out for? Thanks!


It's for all trips that ended just recently -- even short ones. It'll process for a bit. Don't sweat it.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I never wait for the system to process - as it can be hit and miss. I always drive into the local Uber office. I did a trip on Fri ($260). I have learnt from experience that here in Colorado, the limit is $250 (meaning anything above that needs to be verified by a human). It didnt hit my app over the weekend but it did show up on my partner dashboard (and thats the main thing). I drove into the office today, spoke to one of the CSR's I know, he approved it immediately and it showed up on my weekly earning statement straight away. 

If you have an office close by, drive there. If not, then you will just have to wait until someone deep in the bowels of a call center, escalates to a supervisor to approve. Continue to email support about it. After all, why should you have to wait another week for your money. Uber would have received their money overnight from the rider.


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Then by all means head directly to the office 120 miles away and demand your money. Explain it like you did here, that you have to wait for taxes and groceries and by golly you aren't going to wait anymore!
> 
> Please let us know if that expedites things for you!


I think you misunderstood my post. I used the grocery store, tax refunds and class action lawsuit wait times as examples of things that I already understand the wait for. Ergo I _don't_ go calling for a manager because of a 10 minute checkout wait, I _don't _complain to the IRS about my refund taking 2 weeks to deposit, and I _wouldn't _getting fussy with an attorney because it can take a year or two for a settlement or ruling to be reached.

But as an Uber driver with no long/complex trip experience I didn't understand why my payout wasn't showing up, so I came here to the advice forum asking what to expect, and somebody with the "well known member" tag said that my fare would probably be denied and I have to go to an office if I want it to ever be approved. All I did was reply to 5 Star Guy asking him how I should prepare for *his* advice of an office visit. I didn't come up with the idea.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

ActionPeanut said:


> Lovely, I drive 250 miles, and now I have to drive another 120 round trip to get them to pay up. Well, I was planning on visiting my grandma in Indianapolis anyway.
> 
> Any advice on what ammo to bring? Printouts/screenshots? Anything other than the obvious logic that the pax pre-entered their destination, Uber selected me specifically to drive to it, I followed the route Uber gave exactly (minus a gas station stop), and the pax arrived happily?


If you do end up driving (and I wouldn't drive 120 miles round trip for it), then you dont need to bring anything with you. The CSR at the Uber office will be able to login to your account and see the all the trip details. Its a simple matter of them approving and they can do it on the spot. Once they have pressed whatever buttons they have pressed, it will show up immediately



Tim In Cleveland said:


> Good Lord, do NOT go and try to collect the fee. Uber will pay you, have patience. I'm sorry it's taking so long but it's near definite it will be on this week's paycheck.


See above. If you live in a city where there is an Uber office, ALWAYS go in and have them manually process. I never wait. Same goes for document upload or any rider issues.



NuberUber said:


> Please do not waste your time driving to an office. People have told you their experiences and that it takes time to get a large trip approved and paid by Uber. Going to the office will do absolutely nothing. Just be patient!


Complete nonsense - I've gone into the office 3 separate times to have trips manually approved. Emailing is a waste of time in my opinion.



RamzFanz said:


> Dude, the stuff you dream up, I swear. No, you don't lose insurance for crossing a state line and yes, you would have no insurance if you ended ride and took cash.


Correct. The only issue with crossing a state line is once you do, you wont be able to get any pings until you get back into your own home state.



NuberUber said:


> Then by all means head directly to the office 120 miles away and demand your money. Explain it like you did here, that you have to wait for taxes and groceries and by golly you aren't going to wait anymore!
> 
> Please let us know if that expedites things for you!


Sarcasm isnt helpful. Real advise is.


----------



## ActionPeanut (Aug 27, 2015)

*Professor Farnsworth voice* Good news, everyone!

Got my payment statement and my trip showed up. I had checked the in-progress statement only an hour or two before the final statement showed up in my inbox and at that point the trip was still absent, so I can only assume that it was the actual processing of the statement that forced the trip itself to finally be processed.

All's well that ends well, but man, the system sure waited until the last minute. I'm gonna have to do a few more big-time fares to even out the time spent fretting over whether or not this one would get approved.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sweet, I wonder how many pax in Boston want to go to Tijuana for spring break, driving.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

It took about 5 days for my $150 fare to finally show up in my earnings graph few weeks ago.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I suggested to go to the office and how I would've checked to be sure that trip is allowed, before you get a pax. If you can't drive for them in another state I questioned how you can cross state lines. I didn't say I was correct I said to check. If in fact you're not allowed to cross state lines then you do not have their insurance. So yes, that's what I dreamed up.


You can cross state lines while on a trip. I answered for you and saved you a trip!

And insurance is in affect until the last pax exits, route is irrelevant.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You can cross state lines while on a trip. I answered for you and saved you a trip!
> 
> And insurance is in affect until the last pax exits, route is irrelevant.


Thanks, that's why I'm looking to find a pax who wants to go to Mexico or CA, FLA, something like that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Thanks, that's why I'm looking to find a pax who wants to go to Mexico or CA, FLA, something like that.


Uber is doing rides to Mexico now!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Uber is doing rides to Mexico now!


http://fusion.net/story/283151/uber-users-can-now-cross-the-u-s-mexico-border/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> http://fusion.net/story/283151/uber-users-can-now-cross-the-u-s-mexico-border/


The ***** is when you cross the app switches to spanish.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I would be fine crossing into Canada, but not Mexico. No thanks!


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

This isn't something you have to worry about. I often gets the fares over $160, they usually holds it but always pay by the end of period.


----------

